# Where can I buy 30 gallon breeder aquariums?



## Mataca (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I would like to get into shrimp breeding. I live in Mississauga, Ontario in Canada and would like to know if anyone knows where I can find 30 gallon breeder aquariums. My plan is to get these because of the larger surface area and then split the tanks in half i guess with another sheet of glass or plexiglass with silicone. If anyone has any feedback, tips, advice please don't hesitate to post im all ears. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

That's just not that common a size. It is manufactured, but I'm about sure that you'll have to order it through a LFS. I don't do enough business with the Petco's of the world to know if they special order tanks. Though not cheap, I think you'll find a 40B much easier to locate. I don't think the dimensions are appreciably different.

I don't know if Petco does business in Canada, but most of them are in the middle of the $1 / gallon sale and it covers 40B's


----------



## Mataca (Jan 5, 2014)

No i don't believe petco does business in Canada:/. I guess I can switch to that 40g if the most likely way ill get a 30g breeder is through special order. Hopefully a 40g breeder is easier to find.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I know crossing borders isn't as simple and easy as it used to be. But I would bet there is a Petco in Buffalo. If they are having the $1 gallon sale it may be worth it if you're close enough. They retail for over $100, so the $40 is one of those truly rare bargains when this sale comes around. Of course, I'm making it sound simple to just drive there and back, but it's just a thought.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

1st choice--> http://fortyfathoms.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=25&product_id=401
2nd choice --> http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_93

Both in Ontario, Both Ship, 1st choice can custom order and is super easy to deal with, Just email him!


----------



## Mataca (Jan 5, 2014)

boxboy said:


> 1st choice--> http://fortyfathoms.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=25&product_id=401
> 2nd choice --> http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_93
> 
> Both in Ontario, Both Ship, 1st choice can custom order and is super easy to deal with, Just email him!


awesome ill check both out, thanks!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Mataca said:


> awesome ill check both out, thanks!


Anytime. 
I am only 3hrs drive from you east.  we may find a need to source items from the same places.


----------

